# Junkyard Dogs, Abandoned Rides, and the Classic "Gonna Fix It Up Someday"



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

.....................


----------



## MartyW (Jan 10, 2010)

Kinda like this guys back yard?


----------



## MartyW (Jan 10, 2010)

Classicfan1, something tells me that if I took you to this place I would lose you for days if not weeks!!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

Marty and me are alone, doesn't anyone else have any stories and/or pics? "Yard art" is acceptable too.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 11, 2010)

MartyW said:


> Classicfan1, something tells me that if I took you to this place I would lose you for days if not weeks!!




Is that the place in Rye, AZ? I remember driving by in the late 80's, but didn't have time to stop.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 11, 2010)

*Yes!!!*

Everything is for sale as long as you go by his tweaker rules he is a hoarder and a game player he will throw you out if you ask too many questions that is why it is all still there!!!

Most of it is Sears and Huffy and Murray 10 speeds so it looks like the junk people keep asking about on here... Whats this worth???


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 11, 2010)

Been there,about 4 years ago .Rye is out in the middle of nowhere .Watch out for bees nest and SNAKES all living in and around the endless stack of bikes .He did have some cool stuff (hiddin away) behind the scenes.Everything is for sale ...the problem is he won't sale anything.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 11, 2010)

Marty, how did you get a picture of my backyard ?LOL.
Classic fan1, the places you call"junkyards",are salvage yards.
in Ohio there is only one llicensed junkyard.just a little lesson on the facts.most my bikes came from there.LOL.


----------

